# Project Speedplay ti :)



## z1ppster

take a set of chromo Speedplay zeros and make them lighter then the off the shelf ti versions whilst saving over £100!! 

before :- speedplay zeros with chromo spindles

after :- speedplay zeros with tispindles.com spindles  

Finished : the pair are a whole 4g less then the off the shelf ti speedplay zeros!!

Brill!


----------



## kwikryder

their online store only has Crank Bros spindles?!?!


----------



## runnerstreet

Dammit...
Now that's more money I need to spend :mad2:


----------



## WheresWaldo

Same thing can be done to get the weight down to less than the nanograms.

Take a pair of chromoly speedplays ($125)
Replace spindles with Ward Industry Ti spindles (~$65 pr)
Replace bowties with Al from Toronto or Jersey cycles ($40)
Replace bowtie bolts with Ti from Toronto or Jersey cycles ($12)

Total cost $242 for a set of pedals that come out about 2-4g lighter than Speedplay Nanograms ($649.00). 

If you need to spend more money you can replace the two cartridge bearings with ceramic hybrid or full ceramic bearings. That is the only remaining difference in the pedals.


----------



## z1ppster

Oooh replace the bowties?? How do I get them? (I'm uk based)


----------



## AZ.MTNS

z1ppster said:


> Oooh replace the bowties?? How do I get them? (I'm uk based)





http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oG7hMHr...nko/EXP=1286733703/**http://jerseycycles.com/


----------



## z1ppster

AZ.MTNS said:


> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oG7hMHr...nko/EXP=1286733703/**http://jerseycycles.com/



Ordered


----------



## Kenacycle

z1ppster said:


> Ordered



Me too!


----------



## runnerstreet

z1ppster said:


> Ordered





Kenacycle said:


> Me too!


Me three!


----------



## Kenacycle

I ordered the bowtie from Toronto Cycle on Saturday. Granted Monday was a holiday.. But I had asked them for an order confirmation twice, and until now the 13th, there is no response. 

Has anyone who ordered got some sort of confirmation? Do they usually just mail out an order without ever emailing you? Should I keep asking for a confirmation or I should just wait and the bowties will just show up one day?

I paid by Paypal and there was no PO# or anything to reference with.


----------



## Kenacycle

If you are thinking of getting these Ai bowties, I am here to tell you don't waste your money.

I just received my Ai bowties and was excited to put them on, but only to discover the fitment was not perfect. They did not want to slot into the pedal and I had to use a clamp to press them on. The middle part of the bowtie is actually a tad too long compared to the original one. See my photo and you will see there is a gap in the fitment.

Ok, fitment may not be a total deal killer here as I think they will still function ok despite it. 

After I screw the bowties in I did one shoe clip in to see how easy or hard it is.. and find it was a little difficult to get the shoe in. I clipped out and what I saw was very disappointing. The plate end marred and the gold color scratched off. The aluminum is just too soft a material to be use for this part of pedal. Speedplay is right to be using such a heavy piece of steel as a bowtie as it is necessary for the longevity of the pedal function. 

The Ai bowtie marred from just one clip in..No way the it will last a few bike rides. I am sure if I clip in and out 20-40 more times it will be so deformed it won't properly hold my shoe, or I will have a very difficult time clipping in. I have since taken the bowties off and have emailed Toronto/Jerseycycles asking for a refund. I am hoping they will honor it.. At $10 a piece, they aren't cheap.


----------



## NEO Dan

I'm wondering what exactly your expectations were for a part made from aluminum?


----------



## spookyload

Alright for you weight weenie speedplay fans who might have missed this...Liquigas mechanics went jigsaw crazy in 2009 with their pedals for mud concerns. The pedals worked great. So have at it home mechanics, here is your goal.


----------



## c_rex

Interesting... so for the sake of discussion how would you guys go about removing the plastic (polymer?) to get down to this bare bones version? I'm thinking a Dremel tool could gently take out a good measure of the stuff but go too deep and you mar the pedal. So... how to get the rest of the stuff off without destroying the pedal?


----------



## NEO Dan

Please realize that the pedal above is not built from a speedplay plastic center, I don't think it's even plastic at all. Looks like wire EDM aluminum to me.


----------



## c_rex

So those are basically bushings around the spindle and not the stock Speedplay materials. That would definitely throw a wrench in the works. Thanks Dan.


----------



## fazzman

Kenacycle said:


> If you are thinking of getting these Ai bowties, I am here to tell you don't waste your money.
> 
> I just received my Ai bowties and was excited to put them on, but only to discover the fitment was not perfect. They did not want to slot into the pedal and I had to use a clamp to press them on. The middle part of the bowtie is actually a tad too long compared to the original one. See my photo and you will see there is a gap in the fitment.
> 
> Ok, fitment may not be a total deal killer here as I think they will still function ok despite it.
> 
> After I screw the bowties in I did one shoe clip in to see how easy or hard it is.. and find it was a little difficult to get the shoe in. I clipped out and what I saw was very disappointing. The plate end marred and the gold color scratched off. The aluminum is just too soft a material to be use for this part of pedal. Speedplay is right to be using such a heavy piece of steel as a bowtie as it is necessary for the longevity of the pedal function.
> 
> The Ai bowtie marred from just one clip in..No way the it will last a few bike rides. I am sure if I clip in and out 20-40 more times it will be so deformed it won't properly hold my shoe, or I will have a very difficult time clipping in. I have since taken the bowties off and have emailed Toronto/Jerseycycles asking for a refund. I am hoping they will honor it.. At $10 a piece, they aren't cheap.


Any update on these bowties? How are they holding up after how many rides? Some say even with the wear they still clip just fine, they just dont look as good.


----------



## c_rex

Anybody out there know the size/pitch of the T20 spindle screw? While attempting to remove it I sheared the head off one of my Zeros spindle screws even after heating it with a soldering iron. The first one came out with difficulty and I suppose I could remove it again and take it to the hardware store to see if I can match it but thought maybe one of you might know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JSWhaler

Not Sure, but this might help. http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=A0478


----------



## alexp247365

I've seen speedplay pedals as low as 53g each.


----------



## c_rex

Thanks!! That's quite a kit. FWIW- I sent an email to Speedplay inquiring about where to get my screw and they promptly replied by sending me some replacements in the mail. Simply amazing customer service. Thank you Speedplay!


----------

